# All things Therion



## Imtiaaz (19/12/16)

Hi all you lovely Ecigssa peeps,

I created this thread to raise some question concerning the Lost vape therion that I have been having and hope some Therion owners can clear some things up for me.

If there is a simular thread elsewhere then I do apologize and can you kindly redirect me to it.

I will kick the thread off with a question and then will keep rolling with it until I have covered most of the questions I have.

Question: Does 25mm tanks fit comfortably on the mod? I have watched reviews and it seems the 510 is suited for 24mm but 25mm tanks fits just as well but not sure how it looks as the edge does round off and wonder if there is a gap between the top and the rounded edge. 

Can anyone maybe post a pic of the mod with a 25mm tank?


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Have moved this to the "Regulated Devices" subforum in the meantime, @Imtiaaz 

Hope you get all the answers to your questions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved this to the "Regulated Devices" subforum in the meantime, @Imtiaaz
> 
> Hope you get all the answers to your questions



Thank you @Silver, was a bit confused as to where to put it, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you @Silver, was a bit confused as to where to put it, much appreciated.



It was fine where it was, dont worry
But probably a bit better here in case people go looking inside the Regulated Devices subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/12/16)

@Imtiaaz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Imtiaaz
> 
> View attachment 78965
> 
> ...



Brilliant pics @KZOR thank you for this. So 24mm seems the way to go, fits nice and flush.

Another thing I have been wondering, Has anyone felt the pearl coffee battery cover door? Is it a type of leather or what material is it made out of?

And where can I get replacement doors from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Brilliant pics @KZOR thank you for this. So 24mm seems the way to go, fits nice and flush.
> 
> Another thing I have been wondering, Has anyone felt the pearl coffee battery cover door? Is it a type of leather or what material is it made out of?
> 
> And where can I get replacement doors from?


@Imtiaaz havent seen doors locally but fasstech now stocks...can i ask a question...is a dna worth it? taking a drive to sirs shortly and confused between asmodus plaque and dna device


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Imtiaaz havent seen doors locally but fasstech now stocks...can i ask a question...is a dna worth it? taking a drive to sirs shortly and confused between asmodus plaque and dna device



I really am looking forward to hearing from the guru's on your question. I wanted to step up my vape game a bit and thought why not with a DNA, always got great reviews and I like vaping on TC so should be right up my alley.

I am also getting the new DNA250 so am quite excited.


----------

